# L.A. Colors - Color Craze mini sets



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2011)

I spotted these last week at my local RiteAid but kept forgetting to post about it. There are four sets of mini polishes and each set retails at my local RiteAid for $2.99. If my RiteAid still has these I'll go pick these up this week. I've been trying so hard NOT to buy anything else but I have to admit, I'm a cosmetic addict with little self control when it comes to buying things I spot. This is why I tend to leave the cash and cards at home! LOL

The collection is called Color Craze High Impact and each set contains five mini polishes. There are four sets for a total of 20 polishes.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

ive been seeing these at the 2 rite aids i go to. i liked the glittery ones.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm updating the pictures here since I did cave earlier this afternoon and bought all four. I haven't taken these out of the packages yet and won't until I have time to paint the nail wheels. Click to see a larger image.





Silver glitter in a clear polish, iridescent glitter in a clear pink polish, gold glitter in a gold clear polish, red and blue glitter (looks purple) in a clear polish, teal glitter in clear polish.





Iridescent glitter in clear polish, iridescent glitter in a peachy pink polish, blue glitter in a clear blue polish, fuchsia glitter in a clear polish, iridescent glitter in a clear polish (not the same as the other mini glitter set).





Dark purple, hot pink (reminds me of the 1980s), orange, blue and a green.





Gold, apple-green, hot pink, blue-green, purple  (not the same shade as in the other bright set).


----------

